# Grad Night



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Hitchcock has finally graduated from puppy class! He did SO well and was the star of the class in a lot of the taught behaviors. He does particularly well with sit/down and is the only one who knows stay and wait as I taught him that outside of class. He RUNS to me for "touch" even across a 20 foot room and his impulse control is also perfect. He looks at me every time I drop a treat to wait for me to say "okay" so he can eat it. What a good boy!  I couldn't have asked for a better dog to train... he's SO smart and SO eager to please. Kubrick did just as well as Hitch in HIS puppy class so I'm excited that I have two very very smart pups. 

Here's Hitch with his doggy diploma... sorry about the not so great pictures... bad lighting and all. Plus, his hair is a mess from having played all day and then been in class, but I still think he's cute.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

What a smart little cutie!
Congratulations to you both!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Congratulations Hitch, great job.::clap2::clap2:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:cheer2: Congratulations Hitch!! :cheer2:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

So proud of you Hitch !!! What a good boy (and your Mom really has the top knot down pat). Congratulations to you both.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

And not only smart, but so darn cute.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Congratulations, Hitch! He looks sooo pleased with himself in that first picture - what a cutie!

Kathie


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats Hitchcock!!! good show! 

Ryan


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Way to go Hitch!!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Congrats to a smart boy and good Mom!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Great pics!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Congratulations!!! He looks so cute!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Him so cute, good job.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

way to go!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Congratulations! He looks proud and happy in his pictures!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Congratulations Hitch! What a cute smartypants!!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Congrats to Hitch!! What a stellar graduate. He looks so cute!!


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Congrats!! What a smart boy and smart mom too!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Congrats Hitchcock & Carolina, you make a wonderful team together.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Brains and good looks!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah, Hitchcock!!!! You must be so proud. He looks so sweet with his topknot!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

great work!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Congrats to Lina and Hitchcock on a job so well done. What a smart little guy!
Gina


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

GREAT JOB HITCH!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Awww, congratulations Hitch!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah! Congrats Hitch, what a smart boy you are!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Congratulations Hitch! We all knew you'd be a star.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

What a model student! :first: Way to go, Hitch!!! :cheer2:


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Awwww Cool!!!:first:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That's great Carolina! It sounds like he's almost ready to pass his CGC. Have you considered that? Have you done the CGC test with Kubrick? 

You are such a wonderful owner to these boys. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Hitchcock is very proud of his accomplishments. So much so that he's now able to come to me when I yell out touch from a completely different room - and not even when we're training, so he wasn't expecting a treat (though he still got one!). 

Kimberly, I'm seriously considering doing CGC with Hitch... I'm thinking he may be an excellent therapy dog as he LOVES people so much and visiting with them... it's his favorite thing to do aside from playing with his older brother.  We still have quite a ways to go, though. His down could use some work (he always sits first - not sure why) and of course all the other CGC things that are on the test. But it's definitely something I'm thinking about! Kubrick did not get his CGC done mostly because he's really not good about not jumping on people. It's a big problem with him. Hitchcock is much much better about staying on his feet, so I'm not as worried about doing it with him.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

He's a lucky boy, Carolina! 

Now that he's older and maturing, one day I would love to see him with his grandmother, Tinky. He sounds a lot like her in personality with the impulse control too.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Way to go Hitchcock! Looks like Kubrick taught you well


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations! He is such a cute smart furball.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

What a cute face he has!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Good job, Hitch! Love those pics...he is adorable.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Congratulations cutie boy Hitch! Way to go!! Carolina, you should definitely go for the CGC with Hitchcock. He'd make a great therapy dog.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Congrats! Oh, that is just too cute - he has a "doggie diploma"!! I love it!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Hitchcock you brilliant little pumpkin!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Congratulations Hitch. Such a handsome boy.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Congratulations, Lina and Hitch!! What a great little puppy you have there. He's stinkin' cute to boot, so who can resist such a face?  Well done. I am sure you will be doing lots of fun things with your boys, your precious boys.


----------

